

An Ex-Car Rental Agent’s Money Saving Advice - raymondhome
http://bucks.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/11/15/an-ex-car-rental-agents-money-saving-advice/

======
binarray2000
While the NY Times article is a nice summary you still can read the source

[http://www.edmunds.com/advice/buying/articles/165627/article...](http://www.edmunds.com/advice/buying/articles/165627/article.html)

which is part of a broader series

<http://www.edmunds.com/confessions/>

